# Satellite TV and your camper - revisited



## dchaviland (May 5, 2008)

Hey... in the old closed thread (Satellite TV and your camper), I included a picture of my set up in post #16. 

If someone in the Houston area might be interested in the unit, it is up for sale ~$100, including the switch and I'll even throw in the pallet.

Thanks,

David


----------

